# What the hell is this?



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

What the hell is this?????

I never heard of this before, they are saying this virus can survive in the brackish sewer treatment water!!!!!!!

This is far from the just airborne theory, if so we are screwed, this is POLIO all over, IT RESIDED in swimming pools.

I could not pull the graph up showing the spike.


COVID-19 traces in the Boston area’s wastewater have risen to levels unseen before during the pandemic.

And unlike the recent record-high number of new infections in Massachusetts, it has nothing to do with increased testing levels.

The data released this week by the Massachusetts Water Resources Authority indicates that COVID-19 levels in Boston-area wastewater have surpassed even their peak high from the initial spring surge.

As part of a MWRA pilot study, the Boston-based wastewater epidemiology company Biobot Analytics has been collecting samples at the Deer Island treatment plant to monitor for coronavirus RNA, which can serve as an early warning sign for the increased spread of the disease. Researchers have found that COVID-19 trends appear in wastewater samples four to 10 days earlier than reported infections.

According to Biobot data updated Friday, both the southern and northern system of the MWRA’s service area reported all-time high levels of COVID-19 in wastewater earlier this week. And while the southern system reported a slight downtick Thursday, the northern system, which includes Boston, continued to rise.

“Wake up,” Joseph Allen, a professor at Harvard’s T.H. Chan School of Public Health, tweeted Friday morning. “We’re in trouble here.”

The results come after Massachusetts set records late last week for the number of new COVID-19 infections reported in a single day. The state’s positive COVID-19 test rates, as well hospitalizations and deaths due to the disease, have also steadily increased, even if they remain well below their highest levels from the spring.

Gov. Charlie Baker has stressed that Massachusetts likely missed a significant portion of infections in the spring, due to the lack of testing available. While the state was averaging around 3,000 daily COVID-19 tests in the spring, health officials are now often conducting over 100,000 new tests a day.

Still, Newsha Ghaeli, the co-founder and president of Biobot Analytics, told Boston.com that the wastewater data suggests that infection levels are now “equal to or higher than the first wave,” though she added other public health data should be taken into account.

“The MWRA wastewater data suggests that there is currently more virus circulating in the community than there was from June through October,” Ghaeli said in a statement Friday. “Our data also suggests that the level of infection now is equal to or higher than the first wave. The actual risk in the community should be evaluated in conjunction with other public health information (e.g. clinical case numbers, age structure of infected individuals, hospital capacity).”

Earlier this week, Baker announced a partial rollback of the state’s reopening process, along with several new restrictions, in response to the increase in cases and hospitalizations.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Not that I believe a damn thing they say about the virus, but I think, in this article, that they are saying traces of covid is in people's feces and they can detect it in the wastewater. I don't think they are saying that the virus is viable in the wastewater and can be spread from it.


That said, if they think it will make people more fearful, and distract from election-stealing, they are bound to say that it is growing legs and hunting people down.......


----------



## tosha33 (Apr 11, 2020)

I call bullshit on this.....I don't have any links, but I have read many articles saying that the testing is shotty... lemons, cats, forks all test positive for covid....im not a doctor or a biologist, but I just dont belive any of the fear porn propaganda circulating anymore....


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I believe the problem lies in what they are using to test... several countries don't have enough tests... but we test water, zoo animals, pets, inanimate objects, etc....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Some leader of some European nation tested a can of cola, today. It tested positive. That tells us something. The test is faulty.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about it. It's the rat hole next to the rabbit hole, all being propagated by the Cheshire Cat.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> What the hell is this?????
> 
> I never heard of this before, they are saying this virus can survive in the brackish sewer treatment water!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the scoop. Does this mean is can wind up in the residential household faucets? Thanks.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Thanks for the scoop. Does this mean is can wind up in the residential household faucets? Thanks.


According to Gavin Newsom, you can get the virus by walking alone. He has banned this.

He probably issued the ban from his hotel in Hawaii with close friends and relatives on vacation.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

More propaganda to push the gene altering vaccine.

No thanks.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What is unsettling to me (one of many things...) is that a TON of people seem to have EMBRACED this mask wearing bullshat, and I mean they really seem to love wearing a mask. Its almost as if it has become part of their FUBAR identity. 

That freakin' perplexes the hell out of me. lain:


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> Not that I believe a damn thing they say about the virus, but I think, in this article, that they are saying traces of covid is in people's feces and they can detect it in the wastewater. I don't think they are saying that the virus is viable in the wastewater and can be spread from it.
> 
> That said, if they think it will make people more fearful, and distract from election-stealing, they are bound to say that it is growing legs and hunting people down.......


Exactly. Why don't they also mention how much HIV and AIDS mRNA is found in the waste? I bet there's a lot of that too!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> What is unsettling to me (one of many things...) is that a TON of people seem to have EMBRACED this mask wearing bullshat, and I mean they really seem to love wearing a mask. Its almost as if it has become part of their FUBAR identity.
> 
> That freakin' perplexes the hell out of me. lain:


People are stupid. Hard to believe but yes they are that stupid.
Baaaa baa ba


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> What is unsettling to me (one of many things...) is that a TON of people seem to have EMBRACED this mask wearing bullshat, and I mean they really seem to love wearing a mask. Its almost as if it has become part of their FUBAR identity.
> 
> That freakin' perplexes the hell out of me. lain:


It's like wearing fake glasses, it's a freakin fashion statement. Damnnnnnn! The sheep are gullible!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I read months ago where they could detect Covid in human waste. Several universities have been testing wastewater for it. That allows them to catch an outbreak prior to folks getting sick, which is important for these young folks as most show no symptoms. They can pinpoint which dorm or frat house has the virus.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/08/28/arizona-coronavirus-wastewater-testing/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

******* said:


> I read months ago where they could detect Covid in human waste. Several universities have been testing wastewater for it. That allows them to catch an outbreak prior to folks getting sick, which is important for these young folks as most show no symptoms. They can pinpoint which dorm or frat house has the virus.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/08/28/arizona-coronavirus-wastewater-testing/


Doesn't surprise me...universities have been much more focused on shit than education for a long damn time! lain:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This is not new really, as I understand it. Israel tested waste water years back for polio to head off an outbreak there. I remember reading an article some time back that the practice goes back even to the 1950's where they were monitoring the downstream waste for viruses.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> Some leader of some European nation tested a can of cola, today. It tested positive. That tells us something. The test is faulty.


ever notice how fast nfl players that test positive get off the exempt list quicker than two weeks? I agree that the present tests certainly give way too many false positives.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> People are stupid. Hard to believe but yes they are that stupid.
> Baaaa baa ba


What makes me laugh is seeing people wearing a mask while driving alone. It makes you wonder if they sleep with a mask on.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

ANOTHER INTERESTING FACET! Now, Bell's Palsy!

The Food and Drug Administration is scrambling to convince people of how an injection of Pfizer’s new COVID-19 vaccine is safer than a swallow of mountain spring water. Drink up, children. But recent results with test patients indicate it may be more akin to drinking moonshine from a rusty radiator.

It seems like four of the human guinea pigs who bravely volunteered to try the vaccine on for size during its development stage can no longer move their faces. They’ve developed a type of temporary facial paralysis known as Bell’s palsy.

Here’s where things get good. The FDA is swearing on a stack of bibles of hon this is a mere coincidence and in no way is it related to the vaccine. With America’s population standing at 331-million, there are roughly 40,000 reported cases of Bell’s palsy annually. Coincidence? You bet…

Although this is not the first vaccine to have ever caused temporary facial paralysis, in all but one instance, scientists continue with their unwarranted claim of saying injections do not cause Bell’s palsy. In 2001, a Swiss flu vaccine was given full credit for numbing noses and abruptly disappeared from the market.

The FDA has no concerns. They’re going to keep an eye on things as millions upon millions of citizens get stabbed. After all, it’s kind of hard to come to a conclusive enough determination until they see how the masses react, those masses being us.

The so-called drug experts are saying that what they are seeing is “consistent with the background frequency of reported Bell’s palsy in the vaccine group that is consistent with the expected background rate in the general population, and there is no clear basis upon which to conclude a causal relationship at this time.” No big deal.

The sort of good news was that Bell’s palsy was the only ‘imbalanced’ side effect they detected. What? As opposed to ‘balanced’ side effects? Okay. The FDA said fewer than 0.5 percent of the volunteers developed any other serious side effects. Only 0.5 percent? Serious side effects? As expected, they gave no indication of what those other serious things might have been. Mums the word.

Among the four victims to experience the paralysis, one was stricken three days after being injected. It took another three days until he could once again move his face. In another one, it took nine days to develop. But for the remaining two, it took 37 days for one and 48 days for the other. This time frame begs the question, in the long haul, what else will raise its ugly head? Nobody knows.

With the exception of the first poor guy, the other three took between 10 and 21 days to regain full use of their facial muscles.

When Bell’s palsy strikes, it does so instantly. One side of the face starts to droop as the muscles weaken, largely resembling a stroke. It generally affects only one side of the face but in rare cases can paralyze both. Many sufferers become overly-sensitive to noises, and some lose all sense of taste.

This temporary disease is uncaring of age and in some cases can slowly drag on for weeks before it resolves itself. Because of this, there are no treatments other than to let it play itself out.

But just knowing about this one pesky side effect, and knowing the FDA has no way of being certain there aren’t more deadly effects to come, is not encouraging.

So here’s a thought. Since the Democrats are all about every person and their pets, inclusive of goldfish, getting this shot, let’s let them go first as the rest of us watch.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

There's been speculation since last spring that wastewater could be used to determine the true extend of COVID infections in a given area. There was no panic surrounding it, i.e., no one seemed to think it was a public health hazard.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

What was not stated was whether the samples are motile or not, that is the BIG question.


----------



## danben (Mar 23, 2020)

Back a few years ago, I was at a conference on medical communication; the keynote speaker was Gary Switzer who ran a website on science fact vs. fiction in the media. This guy is not one of the media quacks, he actually understands things like real science. I've always loved his description of the science news: a few giant peaks of excellence surrounded by a sea of drek. The article really does a poor job of telling us what this means in terms of transmission (very little) and the danger (less than that). The virus is not a hoax, I wish it was but I've had relatives die from it. Masks are not a cure-all but they do cut down on transmission. Do note that the other article says that Bell's Palsy is temporary (even though your mom said that if you made that face it would freeze that way). I've seen that some people confuse Bell's palsy with tardive dyskinesia - a long-term facial distortion that is a known side effect of some anti-psychotic medicines. BTW, any effective treatment will have side effects in some people. If there are no side effects on anyone, it's evidence that there is no effect either. The FDA even looks for that. Drug approvals are based on what is called "the risk-benefit ratio." You might accept the 5% risk of a heart attack in a drug that's effective against pancreatic cancer (a fast killer cancer), but not one that is for pain relief from arthritis or muscle sprains (that's the reason that Vioxx was pulled off the market). The human population is a bell curve, not an on/off switch.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have determined through deduction that there is nothing that Covid can't do.

So, this is it, the end of the world.

I scanned the lyrics, and the song seems to be nihilistic. But it fits the times


----------



## esmok (Mar 20, 2020)

Denton said:


> Some leader of some European nation tested a can of cola, today. It tested positive. That tells us something. The test is faulty.


Nah, that just tells us we're all fooked! :vs_laugh:


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Denton said:


> Some leader of some European nation tested a can of cola, today. It tested positive. That tells us something. The test is faulty.


That is why I drink Pepsi or Cherry Dr. Pepper, Denton... duh! Don't need that Cola-Rona! :vs_laugh:


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

MisterMills357 said:


> I have determined through deduction that there is nothing that Covid can't do.


Darn right, it is also Airborne, rofl... just not the same Unit. :laugh:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SAR-1L said:


> That is why I drink Pepsi or Cherry Dr. Pepper, Denton... duh! Don't need that Cola-Rona! :vs_laugh:


Fangfarrier was explaining to me that the testing anything acidic an hour before testing will result in a positive.


----------

